# xd 40



## mw191 (Mar 18, 2012)

hey any one shot the springfield xd i want to buy a 40 cal. i have found this gun which comes with two holsters and 2 mag. for 499 wonder if any one thought this is a good buy


----------



## KenW. (Feb 28, 2007)

I own 2 compacts and two subcompacts, two are 40s. Enjoy each and use them for work.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

I personally do not like the XD's. I had the .40 in the 'Shooters Pack' you are referring to, and traded it off for something else. I would suggest you seriously look at the S&W M&P .40 or the FNP (or FNX) .40 S&W; in my opinion, they are better feeling weapons in the hand, and it's a plus to me that they are American made, whereas the XD isn't.


----------



## Vector16 (Mar 15, 2012)

I was looking at them last time I was in the markey for a new gun. I compared the M&P, Glock and the XD. I found the XD was very hard to fully take down and clean, you need multiple tools out of your tool box and the trigger reset was all the way forward to its original point. I did not like the angle of the grip either. I thought it would be like the 1911 because of the grip safety, NOT. They are accurate but no more than either one of the others. I found that same deal on them at Turners.com a few weeks ago. They also hade the other two guns mentioned for within a $10 difference. I went with the the Glock. Its my first Glock and I am very happy with it. I don't think I would have been equally as happy if I were to have bought the XD for $10 less. There are others that will say XD's are the greatest gun on earth and some will say the exact opposite. What ever you do enjoy it and don't have second thought about it, you can't return it. Last but not least, enjoy.
Also, you might want to look at the Ruger P series for around the same price and performance, thay are just a little easier to clean.


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

Is this the service model or subcompact that you are looking at? I got my XD 40 SC with 2 magazines for $399 with free shipping.



mw191 said:


> hey any one shot the springfield xd i want to buy a 40 cal. i have found this gun which comes with two holsters and 2 mag. for 499 wonder if any one thought this is a good buy


----------



## mw191 (Mar 18, 2012)

this is the service model


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I own an xdm in .40, and my roommate has the regular xd. I love it, I have no complaints about the trigger, take down and cleaning really isn't hard, and it fits my hand like a glove. 

I also own a glock, and while it is easier to disassemble it has about no other advantages (besides being .45 acp, )

get it. try out m&p pro's, like those too


----------



## mw191 (Mar 18, 2012)

thank you I believe i am going with glock and by the way gunners mate i see you are from tidewater area have you ever been to town police gun shop and if so how was it


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

town police? never heard of it. Not nessarcarily from here, just stuck here for the moment..


----------

